# Need help with IDs on two plants



## adamfalkofske (Jan 21, 2013)

Plant 1: http://i.imgur.com/O0IvKjl.jpg
Plant 1: http://i.imgur.com/UBlYWnd.jpg

Plant 2: http://i.imgur.com/5MD5cNf.jpg

I think Plant 2 is a Java Fern? Should I leave the roots uncovered?

Plant 1 split into two, so I took pictures of both.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL I tried identifying the plant on the right in the second picture and it took me a couple minutes before i realized it was a plastic plant -____-
first one... looks to be e. tennulus 
second one is definitely java fern. with rhizome plants you want to leave the rhizome unburied. the roots can be in the water or in the substrate, doesn't really matter.


----------



## adamfalkofske (Jan 21, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> LOL I tried identifying the plant on the right in the second picture and it took me a couple minutes before i realized it was a plastic plant -____-
> first one... looks to be e. tennulus
> second one is definitely java fern. with rhizome plants you want to leave the rhizome unburied. the roots can be in the water or in the substrate, doesn't really matter.


Awesome, thanks.

Do both of them need to have their roots above the substrate?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Are those first two pictures of the same plant? I'm quite sure it is not E. tenellus (which is Helanthium tenellum now). The second picture (of the first plant) looks like Helanthium (former Echinodorus) bolivianum var. latifolius. But the first looks to have broader leaves. Still must be a variety of Helanthium bolivianum or a Echinodorus. You plant them just like an Echinodorus, in the substrate. The big difference is that these 'Echinodorus' forms runners. This is why they made the Genus Helanthium.

The second, indeed a java fern, keep the rhizome above the substrate, the small roots may be planted in the substrate. Or just attach it to a piece of wood or rock and it will grow into it.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I believe the 1st is a true Echinodorus, in particular Echinodorus grisebachii in the broader sense (with bleherae, parviflorus etc.). But apparently still juvenile, therefore hardly identifiable.
@Yo-han: I agree, the 2nd looks to me much like the Helanthium that's known in the hobby as Echinodorus latifolius.


----------



## adamfalkofske (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you all. The first two pictures are indeed the same plant, it divided in two a month or two ago.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

adamfalkofske said:


> The first two pictures are indeed the same plant, it divided in two a month or two ago.


Oh. Then the plant in the 2nd pic is probably not a Helanthium...  What's the height of the plant in the 2nd pic, how broad are the leaves? Could You make a sharper closeup pic of the leaves?


----------



## adamfalkofske (Jan 21, 2013)

It's the same plant as the first picture, but hasn't fared as well since it split in two. I had it in a backup tank for a month (platy had a bunch of babies)


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

these guys have got their stuff down! i dont understand how they can classify with such subtle differences! truly amazing.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I admit that I've rather guessed, the pics don't allow a positive ID, and the Echinodorus(?) isn't developed enough.


----------

